# Need Owners Manual for Sears/Craftsman Riding Tractor



## Floridacruiser (Jun 4, 2005)

Anyone know of a website to get a "Free" download on owner manuals for Sears/Craftsman riding tractors? Just bought a used 16hp. 42" cut 2004 Model #917.273351.~~~~Thanks...Ron


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Sears.com has parts lists and Diagrams,but manuals I believe they charge ya.


----------

